# The horse forum's foals inspired me to draw....



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow that is good


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It looks better in real life and I NEVER EVER draw foals. I have only ever drawn a foal once (twice now) and this one turned out....ok....


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Superb...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Why thankyou


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the pic in your avatar. Is it your pinto?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, thats my girl!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow Pintotess i LOVe it!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

hahahahahaha


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

That is one amazing drawing.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job! I am so envious of you artistic folks, I can draw a mean cartoon horse...it would be comparable to a 10 yr old's art class project BAHAHA!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah I can't draw cartoons lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's awesome, Ellen! If you ever have a sudden craving to draw Frappe or Latte, you'll know where to find me ;-)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh!!! Frappe and Latte will be great to draw!! Send a pic my way!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Pic posted in your foal request thread


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok Cool


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hopefully I will have some foal pics for you soon  10 days until Lacey's due date. She's maiden & my first gray broodmare ever. I am so anxious to see what she has!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh how exciting!!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Hopefully I will have some foal pics for you soon  10 days until Lacey's due date. She's maiden & my first gray broodmare ever. I am so anxious to see what she has!


That is awesome. I had my first gray foal born by my gray mare last year. I hope you get your gray foal.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

equus717 said:


> That is awesome. I had my first gray foal born by my gray mare last year. I hope you get your gray foal.


Thanks!  I'm hoping for black or gray, preferably a filly with 4 high socks and a flashy face marking....not asking for much right? :rofl:


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks!  I'm hoping for black or gray, preferably a filly with 4 high socks and a flashy face marking....not asking for much right? :rofl:


Nope not much at all...LOL.

This is her at a few hours old.










This is her now


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awwww! She's a cutie! Love her winter fuzzies


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks I hope to make her a show horse next year.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

PintoTess....I love love love love love it!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

adorable.!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Are you gonna post pics of the new foal, MHFoundation Quarters? If so where?


----------



## 101horse101 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww =]


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I'm getting closer to having pics to share. The foal has visibly shifted into position, finally have full teats (she's been bagged up for weeks), she's been ringing her tail all day. Maybe I'll have an easter baby to share! I don't think she will last more than a few more days at most, she's gigantic and looks miserable, the poor girl. I will post on here and probably start another thread, I'm sure I'll have pic overload  Everyone keep their fingers crossed for a black or gray filly for me!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh yay!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's finally here! Meet "Merit"  Going to wait to share the registered name I have picked out until it's official, it's a good one!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He was sunbathing in the indoor arena while I stripped her stall. She had a tear in the placenta and passed some blood so she has to stay in and be monitored for a couple days, so that's the only turnout option for now. Everything is checking out great so far. Vet is not really concerned at this point, just doing the better safe than sorry thing.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh poor mare! I will draw him when I have a little spare time


----------

